# Hoarding, What Is YOUR Perception....



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I realize this is a tough & touchy question, and I do realize that a lot might not be willing answer, but what is everyones perception of hoarding to the detriment of others?

With all the huge amounts of tobacco people are sitting on, and the recent release of Penzance and Stonehaven being sold in max amounts of 8oz bags, what side of the fence do you sit on?

I was lucky enough to acquire some of each, and am very happy to see some of the retailers putting limits on the products.

Opinions?.....


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't hoard, but it doesn't bother me when others do. Would I buy the last tin of something? If I wanted it, yes. If I see two on the shelf and know it's not going to be in stock for a while again, I'd leave one. You never know - it may make the next guy's day.

I feel the same about limited release cigars... It's just tobacco. I don't enjoy myself any less because I don't have a particular brand or blend in my possession.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Define hoarding. While I don't consider myself a hoarder, with a cabinet full of tobacco, I'm sure many would.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think it's hoarding. For me, the excitement comes from looking for what I want at all the different retailers and comparing prices. The excitement builds I load up my shopping cart and review the quantities of each item.. I place the order and them my real build up to orgasm begins as the box can never get to my door fast enough. Then I smoke a bowl, eat a sandwich and roll over and go to sleep only to wake up and want to do it all over again. But yea, looking at it all is nice too. It's been like this with all my hobbies. Yea, it's all about the stuff and having tons of awesome hobby related items but I LOVE the acquisition.


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

I think hoarding in this case is hard to define. Since pipe tobacco can be aged, if you are buying a lot so that you can smoke it in different stages of aging or just be able to enjoy your favorite tobacco 10 years from now, is that hoarding? When I think of hoarders I think of people collecting stuff they don't need nor will ever have use for.
BTW...awesome pic of the Tabac and straight blade...I am a member on Badger and Blade too!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Define hoarding. While I don't consider myself a hoarder, with a cabinet full of tobacco, I'm sure many would.


Well, I guess that's just what I'd like to hear everyones opinion on. What's your definition to the detriment of others? I doubt your cabinet is full of Stonehaven. That would be considered a collection to me.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I made a comment in the Stonehaven at CupoJoes thread about a flood finding all hoarders.  I admire a large cellar but when I see someone who has lbs and lbs of one tobacco I start to wonder. I guess they will show me when that particular tobak isnt being made and they have some to smoke until they die. Its all good and I for one admire the etailers putting a limit on it.

On a side note I missed out on all of the etailers Stonehaven last week. I cursed the pipe gods and cursed the hoarders. Low and behold I stopped in at my local B&M and they had a 8 oz bag of Stonehaven sitting on the counter. They only got one and had just unpacked it. Needless to say it is now jarred and in my cellar.

Moral to the story is, umm, even those that curse get lucky sometimes.

:whoo:


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> I realize this is a tough & touchy question, and I do realize that a lot might not be willing answer, but what is everyones perception of hoarding to the detriment of others?
> 
> With all the huge amounts of tobacco people are sitting on, and the recent release of Penzance and Stonehaven being sold in max amounts of 8oz bags, what side of the fence do you sit on?
> 
> ...


I have no problem with people purchasing as much as they can. Sooner or later, they'll have so much that even hoarding fanatics will cut back. Then the supplies will go back up and I can buy some. Personally, I think hoarding beyond a certain level is foolish. Even with good storage protocols you take a risk of spoilage, mold, drying, etc. with long term storage. Get enough to smoke now, get enough to age for later, you're good to go.

I have no fanatical devotion to any particular blends. I have favorites, but lots of them, so I can always find something to smoke/buy.

I can understand hoarding whatever supply is available of a _discontinued_ tobacco, but not of one that continues to be manufactured, and in the same manner as it always has.

Take Stonehaven, for example. It is just virginias and burley. I'm sure it is excellent (maybe even an all-timer), but there are LOTS of excellent tobaccos for all tastes on the market today. You can't tell me that amongst McClelland, C&D, and all the others there isn't something close that could provide a good substitute until the craze dies down, or even something different that you like on the same level. If you can tell me that then try more tobaccos!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think there is anything wrong with buying as much tobacco as one wants and it kind of makes sense to a point for three reasons. One, tobacco companies go out of business or stop producing even popular blends. Witnesss the various Dunhill blends that are no longer produced, Balkan Sorbranie, Edgeworth Sliced, Bengal Slices, etc. Two, given the current anti-tobacco regulatory environment it is entirely too possible that Internet sales will be banned or taxes raised which will cause prices to rise dramatically. Three, there is also the aging factor to consider with many blends. Therefore, I can see why people buy a fairly large amount of their favorites. I also don't think it's particularly a problem because the shortages really only affect a very few blends from a couple of blenders and most tobaccos are readily available or only out of stock for a few months, ie Irish Flake. That being said, if I can get the blends that are current favorites that's great but if not I'd just find new favorites and smoke something else. There are so many great blends out there. Obviously, some folks buy tobacco to show off or because they just have to have the latest thing or because it's rare, etc, etc. They may have issues, but I'm not here to psychoanalyze them. Others might have a share, share that's fair mentality and I admire them for that. It's human nature, and pipe smokers run the gamut no matter how much we like to think there is a certain "pipe smoker" personality, and particularly since Puff seems to have drawn so many cigar smokers into the fold all bets are off on that score.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Personally I don't hoard, I invest. Not in the true sense but prices go up every year and I like to buy a quantity of stuff I like, knowing that in a few years it will cost more to buy. It really is a plan for my retirement years.
Also with taxes and the anti smoking push who knows what the future may hold as far as tobacco sales anyway. I plan on having all I need within 2 years that should last a long time. As someone has mentioned some of it may be out of production by then.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't think I'm a hoarder, but many will. 

I buy what I can afford, that's it. I also have no problems sharing what I have with friends.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I say buy it up, buy it all up. If that's what you really want to do with your money, who am I to tell you differently? Buying tobacco to men (and some women) is like buying shoes to women (and some men, I'm looking at you rap stars). It feels good, and the whole shipping process builds such an excitement. I seriously damn tracking numbers, they have made it easier to obsess over getting little brown boxes.

The way we get taxed in this country, people should be able to spend their free money as they please.

I'm too young to hoard, but I may consider it as I grow older. Better than wasting all my retirement money on crack.

Just don't ask for another f-ing bailout cause you lost your house because you spent all the mortgage money on buying up stoney. Hoard with responsibility. 

I wish there was a hoarders (the tv show) special with a pipe smoker. His house would be Scrooge McDuck full of tobacco tins. One can dream.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't hoard, but I have a decent amount of tobacco. I keep about 10 lbs around as that is about a year's supply for me. When I get down to nine pounds I get a variety of tobacco that adds up to a pound.I obviously spend too much on tobacco, but it is a lot cheaper than cigars.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> I also have no problems sharing what I have with friends.


I can confirm this.  Thanks brother!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I feel that you should be able to buy whatever you want. If you want to "hoard" tobacco and the rare blends then go for it. I do appreciate the retailers that put a 1 or 2 bag limit on it though. If it wasn't for that how could we stop someone with deep pockets from ordering 125 bags of stoney when the shipment hits. That's only ~$3000 if you buy it around $23. You could then turn around and sell it for $60 a bag on fleabay. If you allow someone irresponsible control the supply they can gouge the prices. 

So yes "collect" all the tobacco you want, but kudos to the retailers who impose a limit so they can attempt to spread the wealth.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Considering what happened to one of my all time favorites : Balkan Sobranie, if you like a tobacco enough you should stock it in quanity for the day it will likely become a distant memory.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I think they can do whatever they want, but I do kind of disapprove of extreme hoarding. Buying pounds and pounds of something that only comes in once every year or two just doesn't seem like a cool thing to do, I certainly wouldn't do it.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Jivey said:


> I feel that you should be able to buy whatever you want. If you want to "hoard" tobacco and the rare blends then go for it. I do appreciate the retailers that put a 1 or 2 bag limit on it though. If it wasn't for that how could we stop someone with deep pockets from ordering 125 bags of stoney when the shipment hits. That's only ~$3000 if you buy it around $23. You could then turn around and sell it for $60 a bag on fleabay. If you allow someone irresponsible control the supply they can gouge the prices.
> 
> So yes "collect" all the tobacco you want, but kudos to the retailers who impose a limit so they can attempt to spread the wealth.


Didnt you just get 4 lbs? :boink::boink:

Honestly though as long as they are not scalping it than I see no problem with it. Yes it would have been nice to actually get a bag, however a BOTL has been gracious to send me a sample since I have not even had it yet so I dont know what I am missing yet. Im going be pissed if I like it!

So buy it if you can get it and just enjoy it. No one should take your enjoyment from smoking a tobacco that you purchased just because someone on a forum board thinks differently. As for me I bought 1 tin of penzance. I am happy with that.

As for Jivey, I hope you know I am messing with ya! Truly enjoy it since I know you have given so much already to others on this board.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

No... I have 4 lbs of tobacco coming in. I wish it was all Stoney. Most of it i G&H blends I ordered before Stoney became available.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Jivey said:


> No... I have 4 lbs of tobacco coming in. I wish it was all Stoney. Most of it i G&H blends I ordered before Stoney became available.


Don't take getting bullied around like that!!!!

:boink:

My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.

:fencing:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

CWL said:


> I don't think I'm a hoarder, but many will.
> 
> I buy what I can afford, that's it. I also have no problems sharing what I have with friends.


+1 on this. Of course, I don't have the cellar CWL has but I've still got a nice amount. But I really enjoy letting people try tobaccos I have so I probably don't have the full 15 lbs of tobacco my cellar says I do.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

owaindav said:


> +1 on this. Of course, I don't have the cellar CWL has but I've still got a nice amount. But I really enjoy letting people try tobaccos I have so I probably don't have the full 15 lbs of tobacco my cellar says I do.


I can assure you you don't. You must have sent me 1/2 a pound!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

With all the bombs going off a couple weeks ago you better set your estimate a little lower Dave.  There were multiple reports of volleys being launched from your cellar!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey, first come, first served. No problem with folks buying what they want, when they want and how ever the hell much they want! Who am I to say if it's fair? Fair is what comes to Dallas every year.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't have a problem with it if you are stocking up to age, or have it when it is no more. 

Personally, the last time S&G hit I ordered (1) 500 Gram box from the first site I saw it on, and then left it alone not because the site had a limit because I was going to order some from every where I could. Then it came up on the next site I got in early and ordered (1) 500 Gram box... Did this to a total of 5 sites. So I scored over 5 lbs of 1792 which I love and jarred up. I got plenty in my cellar and hopefully other people who stick with one vendor got some too. 

Since then I have gone through over a lb and a half and I would say half of that was spreading the love so other people can try 1792 and get in the line next time  

Stoney, while I really liked the sample I tried of it however, I left alone for other people to snag I got plenty of other baccy to try or that I really enjoy too so I read the messages as it popped up and hoped people had good luck getting it who really wanted it.

Now people who are buying as much as they can so they can turn around and mark it up.. That annoys me. I know I know it's a free country I just think its scummy to do to rare items. 
Mike


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

User Name said:


> Don't take getting bullied around like that!!!!
> 
> :boink:
> 
> ...


Was sitting up with the flu skimming the channels last night and what comes on?!?!? _*The Princess Bride*_ easily among my favorite of ALL time movies...It was great snuggled up on the couch in my sweats and Rockies blanket (the scratchy wool one) and reminiscing with myself about the days when my daughter wasn't too cool to watch it with me.. Classic, classic movie!

*edit*...and NO, there were NO _Snuggies_ involved...they're not allowed in the house!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Cadillac said:


> Well, I guess that's just what I'd like to hear everyones opinion on. What's your definition to the detriment of others? I doubt your cabinet is full of Stonehaven. That would be considered a collection to me.


No, if my cabinet was full of Stonehaven, you'd see a "WTT" thread here about it; I'm not that high on it. If I'm hoarding, I'm doing it wrong; I'm picking blends like Union Square and HOTW that are readily available. On the other hand, I put away FVF and Hamborger Veermaster whenever possible, so maybe I'm not too bad at it.

The problem with the idea of hoarding is that it's one of those practices that can only be defined by intent. After all, for all practical purposes, there's no more detriment to others from someone buying up FVF to sock away with no intention of smoking it than there is from me buying up FVF with the intention of smoking every scrap and you can't have any. I'll admit, I'd certainly look down on someone who was buying up Stonehaven for the purpose of cleaning up on eBay. Yeah, they're entitled to buy what they want, just as I'm entitled to think they're an asshole. But then, that's not really hoarding, is it? I give up.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

"Fair is what comes to Dallas every year."
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Most of my favorites are readily available.
The hardest blend to get that I have a *lot* of
is Hamborger Veermaster. I'm not competing
with anyone for Sam Gawith or Esoterica. 
If ya don't have a ten year supply, ya ain't
gonna be smokin' ten year old tobacco.
(I estimate my supply will last 22 years.)


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't have any issues with someone buying up their limit of tobacco, it's your money spend it as you want, But I get annoyed when people are buying something and then selling it on feabay making a profit. I missed the boat on stony caz I'm on the west coast and didn't get up in time to try and order some. am I upset I was for bout 5 mins, then I remembered I haven't tried it. 
Now FVF different story I love it, and Mike you gave me a great idea hit all the sites the next time it up for order and order my limit heh. 
MarkC didn't know you were a big fan of FVF either, let me check with my B&M and see if they have any more tins of it, I know there is one last time of 1792 that I plan on grabbing for John heheh
hmmmm praying that my B&M will have stony, but doubt it hehhehe
troy


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Most of my favorites are readily available.
> The hardest blend to get that I have a *lot* of
> is Hamborger Veermaster. I'm not competing
> with anyone for Sam Gawith or Esoterica.
> ...


'xactly! And I don't even want to think about what a tin of SG FVF will cost after 22 years. Ideally, I want to have a cellar stocked enough to last me into my 90's, as I'm halfway there its not such a stretch. Forget 401(k)'s - invest in tobacco. Or gold. mg:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's another way of looking at it. 

There's a lot of transition smokers that have come over from cigars. Many of these are used to buying by the box. When you have tins selling at the same price or less than a single stick of cigar, it isn't difficult to understand why they'd scoop a large volume of pipe tobacco at a time.

I have to admit that I'm one of these fellers. Pipe tobacco is "cheap" compared to other obsessions I have.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm still "Building" my cellar so I'm no where near the "Hoarding" status, yet! Perhaps when I narrow down my faves to a couple blends I'll start to "Stock" up on them. But then I think of that as an investment.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> Here's another way of looking at it.
> 
> There's a lot of transition smokers that have come over from cigars. Many of these are used to buying by the box. When you have tins selling at the same price or less than a single stick of cigar, it isn't difficult to understand why they'd scoop a large volume of pipe tobacco at a time.
> 
> I have to admit that I'm one of these fellers. Pipe tobacco is "cheap" compared to other obsessions I have.


+1 to all of this. Except I don't tend to buy up a single tobacco, since I'm new to this, I buy multiple tins at a time. So cheap compared to cigars.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Ive got no problem. Good for those people for stocking up. Same feeling towards people with food, ammo, supplies when they ride out a bump in the road in style. For those of us (nyself included) who got in after the craze we either bite the bullet and try to locate some for ourselves or sit back and hope it falls and/or just find a replacement.

Personally ive never tried any of the blends that are in such high demand. Im far too busy trying a whole host of others that are available by the #.

Its just tobacco op2:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

CWL said:


> Here's another way of looking at it.
> 
> There's a lot of transition smokers that have come over from cigars. Many of these are used to buying by the box. When you have tins selling at the same price or less than a single stick of cigar, it isn't difficult to understand why they'd scoop a large volume of pipe tobacco at a time.
> 
> I have to admit that I'm one of these fellers. Pipe tobacco is "cheap" compared to other obsessions I have.


That's me. I went from cigars to pipes three years ago.
Since then, I've accumulated nearly 100 kilos and I'm
spending less than I spent on cigars. 
(pipes...that's another story) :eyebrows:


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

CWL said:


> ... Pipe tobacco is "cheap" compared to other obsessions I have.


How much does p0rn cost nowadays? LOL

:focus:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Sam_Wheat said:


> How much does p0rn cost nowadays? LOL
> 
> :focus:


FREEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
:tape2::whip:

:brushteeth::eyebrows:

:boink::spank:

:nod::caked:

:smokin:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Sam_Wheat said:


> How much does p0rn cost nowadays? LOL
> 
> :focus:


If you're paying for it, you're paying too much!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I only stock blends that I have tried and like. I buy as much as I can afford in 1 big order every month. Fine tobacco, coffee and spirits has always been something I enjoy. No need to stock up on coffee or spirits because they will always be around. I want to get as much tobacco as I can befor the day it is no longer readily available.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hermit said:


> If ya don't have a ten year supply, ya ain't
> gonna be smokin' ten year old tobacco.


Amen! Four more pounds and I reach five years, my 'first' goal.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jivey said:


> I want to get as much tobacco as I can befor the day it is no longer readily available.


Even if available, the price may rise significantly in the not-too-distant future. Some states still resist the juggernaut of death by taxation, but the feds can't be far from banning sending it through the mail or private carriers like UPS, putting it in the same category as incendiary devices and nuclear waste. It may not be so much hoarding as buying it while it's affordable.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I just buy what I can afford, I dont have more that 2 tins of the same tobacco. I like to sample many blends.


----------



## TrainSmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm okay with hoarding, but to those who brag about it, I respond, "I'll buy it at a fraction of what you paid for it at your estate sale. Take good care of it for me."


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I suppose this is an odd subject to be weighing in for my first post, but what can you do. Even coming from cigarette-land as I was a few months ago to quality pipe tobacco the cash savings is staggering. That may pre-dispose someone in my position to start a cellar.
I am also running into the phenomenon, for the first time, of finding something I really like, enjoying it for a couple weeks, and then… poof, gone for weeks. I tried Stokkebye’s Navy Flake about a month into this new hobby/obsession, smoked it daily for about 10 days, and now look forward to it coming back in stock so I can buy twice as much as I’ll use and cellar a jar. I suppose that situation also applies to some of the more “mythical” tobacco I have not been able to buy yet but read about on these boards, like some of the Esoterica products or Gaweth’s stuff. 
[Then mix in equal doses of “it gets better with age” and the collector drive, and it seems personally reasonable to have a collection of tobacco aging. 
Could we define a hoarder as a gouging e-bay reseller in this context more accurately than a collector?
I like Hermit’s take… I too want to smoke 10 year old tobacco.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I think Stonehaven is on an island of its own. There is nothing that I have smoked that can compare to the taste, making Stoney a one of a kind. My opinion on SG FVF and a couple other blends I have tried is that it's only coveted because of its rarity. I have found many Virginia tobaccos that I like just as much or more than the SG variant. 

I would not check websites everyday for SG products like I did for Stonehaven but I would probably order some if my cart was ready to be purchased and it was in stock. That's just me though and everyone has different tastes.

Oh, and welcome to the Puff Pipe section Xodar!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Jivey said:


> I feel that you should be able to buy whatever you want. If you want to "hoard" tobacco and the rare blends then go for it. I do appreciate the retailers that put a 1 or 2 bag limit on it though. If it wasn't for that how could we stop someone with deep pockets from ordering 125 bags of stoney when the shipment hits. That's only ~$3000 if you buy it around $23. You could then turn around and sell it for $60 a bag on fleabay. If you allow someone irresponsible control the supply they can gouge the prices.
> 
> So yes "collect" all the tobacco you want, but kudos to the retailers who impose a limit so they can attempt to spread the wealth.


Totally agree! With the rarer HTF tobaccos, it's nice to see the etailers putting limits on how much of it you can purchase. It gives everyone a chance to have some.

One thing that gets me, are the people who buy pounds based on popularity. This is a new smoker who buys large quantities without even smoking it first to see if they like it. These etailer restrictions help to curve this.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Xodar said:


> I
> Could we define a hoarder as a gouging e-bay reseller in this context more accurately than a collector?


Okay, if we define it that way, then f**k the b******s!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jivey said:


> I think Stonehaven is on an island of its own. There is nothing that I have smoked that can compare to the taste, making Stoney a one of a kind. My opinion on SG FVF and a couple other blends I have tried is that it's only coveted because of its rarity. I have found many Virginia tobaccos that I like just as much or more than the SG variant.


Well, different strokes for different folks, as the song said. For me, Stonehaven is an okay smoke that I'm more than happy to let others fight over, while FVF is the nectar of the gods!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> One thing that gets me, are the people who buy pounds based on popularity. This is a new smoker who buys large quantities without even smoking it first to see if they like it.


Well, my guess is that pipe smoking isn't that much different than other 'collecting hobbies'; the people that do that will buy a bunch of tobacco, brag about it for a while, then lose interest. They aren't really into smoking, just the chase. Give 'em a few years, and we'll be able to buy their stash from them cheap as they realize it wasn't the route to riches they thought it was.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Well, my guess is that pipe smoking isn't that much different than other 'collecting hobbies'; the people that do that will buy a bunch of tobacco, brag about it for a while, then lose interest. They aren't really into smoking, just the chase. Give 'em a few years, and we'll be able to buy their stash from them cheap as they realize it wasn't the route to riches they thought it was.


Indeed...:biggrin1:

They will probably offer free beanie babies with every bag of Stonie.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, a product such as Stonehaven is a safe investment. One can easily buy x amount of 8oz bags and sell it if they decide it's not for them. Now someone buying cases of Captain Black ... well, we know where this one is going ...


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Totally agree! With the rarer HTF tobaccos, it's nice to see the etailers putting limits on how much of it you can purchase. It gives everyone a chance to have some.
> 
> One thing that gets me, are the people who buy pounds based on popularity. This is a new smoker who buys large quantities without even smoking it first to see if they like it. These etailer restrictions help to curve this.


Being new myself, I think it is a good idea. It is too easy for me to get carried away. That way estores are looking out for others and for the newbie who may regret a large purchase.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

have to agree with MarkC on the FVF that is the necter of the gods. and when it's back in stock you better believe I'm ordering my max allowance heh
troy


----------

